# My lil girls



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Tegan(slender in gaelic) Darcie(dark one in gaelic)


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

I have more pics of my lil girls but it wont let me attach any more???


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute  post some more pics


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Lovely ladies. That stripe on her face is really cool!


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

more pics of my girls


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Aww, I love rats with a blaze! Cute little girls!
ps, someone's going to ask you- is that pine or aspen? Because pine is really horrible for ratty lungs (even though they sell it at petstores. Chumps. Don't ever believe a petstore), but aspen is okay. Better yet is CareFresh, or fleece and litter training.


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

I think its aspen but not sure i will check tho, thanks for letting me know.
Does anyone know what type of rats these are as im not sure?
x


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

A couple more pics of my lil girls, sorry there not great pics they dont stay still long enough :lol: sorry about the qulitiy these pics are off my phone.

Tegan looking at the forum  









Tegan again









Darcie hiding in her jumper


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

darcie is a black hooded and tegan is (i think) a huskie with a poor blaze but i'm not sure.


----------

